# Sticky  These are non profit Org. to help pet oweners to pay for clinic cost.



## BeckyBeagal

As I read the threads on the forum, I realized how much it could be a burden financially to treat your animal, either shots, surgery and all the exams.
After I responded pompom's post, I thought it might be a good idea to share with all our members. I think you will receive great benefit from it, specially if you can prove you are low income family (I don't used them yet, thanks to healthy Becky, other than spaying. I am getting sapying for free by BARC since I am on disability.) I really hope this helps our dog forum families. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------
I am so so sorry to hear that.. such a cute doggy!!!
Check out discount programs Pet Assure. Their web site is (http://www.petassure.com/pa/index.asp) This is a national program that offers 25% savings on veterinary services and up to 50% on pet supplies and services. You must go to participating Veterinarians and pet vendors to take advantage of this. It is not an insurance program. I think they accept previous conditions. 

Are you eligible as low income family? (I am on disability so I was considered low income family before) Then, they might have discount or even free services like BARC program. - It does neuter/spay for free for low income family. You might want to do some search on the net or contact Humane Society again. They should know if there is. 

I will keep my fingers crosssed. Good luck.
================================================== =====
After posting the first reply, I found some more Organizations.

* http://www.help-a-pet.org/home.html

Organizations which provide financial assistance: 
- Feline Vet Emergency Assistance Program at www.fveap.org 
- IMOM at www.imom.org 
- United Animal Nations' Lifeline Program at www.uan.org 
- Volunteer Services for Animals at users.rcn.com/vsa


----------



## Curbside Prophet

A thoughtful post Becky. I would encourage anybody who knows of a service that can help less fortunate dog owners to list them here.


----------



## iwantmypup

Please and thank you from me and Tulip!


----------



## Curbside Prophet

IMOM.org Helping People Help Pets


----------



## moneylady

This is interesting thread and want to thank you for posting. I have some friends that could use the information so I'm passing this on to them. Many seniors have a hard time to get care for their pets because of the limited amounts of money.


----------



## Renoman

For those living in Massachusetts, the MSPCA has a program that assists with low cost or free spaying/neutering. It is the SNAP program. *S*pay *N*euter *A*ssistance *P*rogram. You can get an application from your local MSPCA or contact the Boston office. Once you fill out the simple app you send it to Boston and within 2 weeks you receive a certificate. Depending on your circumstances, they will pay a portion or the whole amount of spaying or neutering your pet. Most vets accept these certificates, just be sure to ask yours if they will.

I don't know if this is a program sponsored by ASPCA, or solely funded by the MSPCA, but for someone in need of help, it's a great program.


----------



## For The Love Of The Dog

Here's an article about the Brown Dog Foundation - Seriously Ill Pets Saved by Brown Dog Foundation and a link to the Brown Dog Foundation.

Now this group helps people who have very ill pets and basically cannot afford the vet care for them. It's an incredible non-profit group that helps those in the most dire of need to save their dog's life.


----------



## newman

For more information about the event and the Grace Memorial Foundation, visit www.gracesbirthday.com I thought this was pretty cool for our doggies in Georgia!!!!!!!!!! I just might go.


----------



## Durbkat

Renoman said:


> For those living in Massachusetts, the MSPCA has a program that assists with low cost or free spaying/neutering. It is the SNAP program. *S*pay *N*euter *A*ssistance *P*rogram. You can get an application from your local MSPCA or contact the Boston office. Once you fill out the simple app you send it to Boston and within 2 weeks you receive a certificate. Depending on your circumstances, they will pay a portion or the whole amount of spaying or neutering your pet. Most vets accept these certificates, just be sure to ask yours if they will.
> 
> I don't know if this is a program sponsored by ASPCA, or solely funded by the MSPCA, but for someone in need of help, it's a great program.


Our humane society has something similar called the SNIP clinic. Not sure what the letters stand for but here is their site. http://www.kyhumane.org And here is a direct link to info on their S.N.I.P clinic. http://www.kyhumane.org/AdoptionsAndRescue/Operation SNIP/SNIP Clinic.htm#background


----------



## muggsmom

This is a good organization for helping seniors in Ontario.

www.farleyfoundation.org


----------



## ACampbell

My state will actually PAY owners of APBT/mix's to have their pet spayed or neutered...I thought this was interesting and wanted to share! They also do low cost wellness services to low-income families - must be on AHCCCS (Arizona welfare) - it's nice to know that they are willing to help families of lesser means keep their animals healthy. Things such as neutering and spaying for $20 or less for qualified pet owners. The instance where they pay for APBT owners to have their pets altered is only in Maricopa county according to the website. This kind of stuff needs to be more widely known!

http://www.azhumane.org/artimgr/publish/article_327.shtml


----------



## Pit Mom

This is a great subject. I know of one it is the Betty White Foundation. Know of some people that have used it, and they were highly recommended. I hope this helps .


----------



## Landaracurl

I went to all the links advised in this thread and read about the programs.
What a nice gesture to share this information, I'm going to pass the information along at our next dog club meeting.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

If you have any additional sites worth considering please submit them to a moderator.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

The Magic Bullet fund is one of the organizations out there that tries to help people who can not afford the treatments and medications for their canines when dealing with cancer.

Here is a link that explains more and also has ways you can donate. 
http://www.paws4acure.org/home.html 

Near the bottom left is a link directly to the Magic Bullet fund.


----------



## Renoman

Here's another excellent organization that can help.

United Animal Nations. Their Lifeline Individual or Lifeline Rescue Grants have helped many individuals and rescue organizations facing tough economic times while trying to provide the best care possible for their animals.

This is the link to their website and the page for Lifeline Grants.

http://www.uan.org/index.cfm?navid=28


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

this is the 20 Dollar Fix Program for members in North Carolina.


----------



## dmichaelc

Curbside Prophet said:


> If you have any additional sites worth considering please submit them to a moderator.


Here is another one. I have no experience with them but their purpose fits the spirit of this thread:

http://www.thepetfund.com/


----------

